# Question about the hearing test in the medical exam



## arthfader (22 Sep 2015)

Hi everyone. Thank you all for your service to this country and thank you for taking the time to read my post.

I have been contemplating joining the Forces for awhile. I am an Aircraft Mechanic by trade and would like to offer my services to the Air Force in a related field (Aviation Systems Technician, Avionics Systems Technician, Aircraft Structures Technician etc.). However I do have a concern as to how my hearing can affect my chances of being recruited.

My right ear hears things fine however I do have hearing problems with my left. I understand that a hearing category is assigned once the test is complete. Is this an average result of both ears?


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Sep 2015)

Read here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/55464.0.html


----------



## arthfader (22 Sep 2015)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Read here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/55464.0.html



Thank you for the link PMedMoe. But that was the post I was reading earlier and was where my question came from. Would the hearing category be assigned for each ear? Or both ears? Because I know my right ear has hearing in the passing range whereas I have hearing loss with my left.


----------



## sarahsmom (22 Sep 2015)

If you actually look at the link provided, it is all explained.

Your worse ear is the one that will decide your category, however they do look at both ears. Each trade in the military has different standards. Some trades may accept someone with H3 while others only H2 will do. 

I have copied and pasted the info from PMedMoe for you:
H1
- the member has the necessary auditory acuity to hear sounds of less than or equal to 30 dB in each ear in the 500 to 8000 Hz 
  frequency range.

H2 
- The member has the necessary auditory acuity to hear sounds of less than or equal to 30 dB in each ear in the 500 to 3000 Hz 
   frequency range.

H3 
- The member has the necessary auditory acuity to hear sounds of less than or equal to 50 dB in either ear in the 500 to 3000 Hz 
   frequency range.

H4 
- The member has the necessary auditory acuity to only hear sounds greater than 50 dB in either ear in the 500 to 3000 Hz 
   frequency range.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Sep 2015)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> Each trade in the military has different standards. Some trades may accept someone with H3 while others only H2 will do.



But one must be an H1 or H2 for enrollment.  Enrollment Medical Standards


----------



## sarahsmom (22 Sep 2015)

True. Thank you for that clarification.


----------



## BinRat55 (22 Sep 2015)

Aviation Systems Technician  43335
Avionic Systems Technician   43335
Aircraft Structures Technician 43335

I have noticed that most are H3 (although the is a smattering of H2s...) Fun fact - officers don't need to hear so well!!


----------



## arthfader (22 Sep 2015)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> Your worse ear is the one that will decide your category, however they do look at both ears. Each trade in the military has different standards. Some trades may accept someone with H3 while others only H2 will do.



Thank you for the information paleomedic, this is what I was looking for. And thank you all for the feedback!


----------



## shootemup604 (22 Sep 2015)

I'll note the following for interest's sake.  My enrollment medical 6 years ago classified my hearing at the H3 level.  I recently completed another medical for a component transfer, and was pleased to find my hearing has improved? to an H1.  Not sure how that happened.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Sep 2015)

shootemup604 said:
			
		

> I'll note the following for interest's sake.  My enrollment medical 6 years ago classified my hearing at the H3 level.  I recently completed another medical for a component transfer, and was pleased to find my hearing has improved? to an H1.  Not sure how that happened.



Did they inspect your ear canal for wax? Had you had a recent infection? Did you have a head cold with Eustachian tube involvement?  There are many things that can skew a hearing test....


----------



## BinRat55 (23 Sep 2015)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Did they inspect your ear canal for wax? Had you had a recent infection? Did you have a head cold with Eustachian tube involvement?  There are many things that can skew a hearing test....



He CFRd to officer!


----------

